# Next Station Please - by Snowy (~BHM, Romance, ~Sex)



## snowy (Oct 31, 2006)

_BHM, Romance_ - a hassled young lady takes a different train with an uinexpected destination

*Next Station Please
by Snowy​*
As always Lataily drove her bike like a mad man to the station and ran up the side entrance stairs to the platform of the train station. She literally almost collapsed on to the seat and took in long gasps of air to catch her breath. Nothing new or occasional, just her daily routine of leaving home too late.

After putting her keys away carefully, cause it certainly wouldn’t be the first time for her to lose them, she took another look at the display of her cell phone. Almost a quarter to eleven, she knew she should have dragged herself out off bed half an hour earlier and aimed for the ten fifteen. While looking out of the window and trying to make the train go a little faster with her mind, she just started wishing her connection would have a fifteen minute delay so she would still be on time to catch it. 

As the train entered the station Lataily was the first to get up of her seat and made her way through the waiting crowd who wanted to enter the train, she sprinted across arrival platform 14, up one escalator and leaned a little forward going down another, then quietly scolded at herself for thinking that would make her go any faster and finally ran down departure platform 7. 

All this reffort was just in time to see her train slowly making more speed as it wheeled out of the station. Pissed off at the train for leaving on time every time she didn’t want it to, and maybe even more angry with herself that she now would be late [again] for the comedy show rehearsal and performance she and her fellow students where about to give tonight, Lataily dropped her bag on one of the platform benches and sat down cross legged, next to it. 

Next, as if things just couldn’t get any worse a woman’s voice kindly made the announcement that due to an interruption there would be no more possibilities to get to the capitol city, unless you were willing to take the international train and pay two dollars extra to board. Her gestures must have been great at this point, &#8216;cause everybody looked at her a little strangely as if they would never get so excited just because one or two trains fell out. 

_As if_..., she thought to herself and wished her acting teacher could have seen her right now. But since she didn’t want to let down the others or ruin the presentation because of her coming late, she decided that for this one time she would take the international city express. And well, that one just happened to arrive together with her thoughts. 

She hopped on board and stood in the beautifully decorated and luxurious hallway for a couple of minutes, took a look into the second class and decided that it must be said that that was a lot of luxury for the two dollars extra. Because of all the other trains that weren’t riding any more it got pretty crowded, so she took a couple of minutes more in the hallway, looking for a place to sit down. 

“Did you hurry?” 

Lataily looked to her sight and saw a young trainguard standing next to her as he closed the doors with his special key. He looked at her a little shyish and very friendly. 

Lataily smiled back and nodded her head, “Yes, I did. I was actually waiting for the 10.55 but then it got announced that this is the only one that goes on short notice, so I decided to take this one.” 

“Yeah, some difficulties with the overhead cables, not really something to make passengers, like you be happy at a train guard.” 

Lataily smiled and made a locking gesture in front of her mouth, “I won’t complain, will that help...?” 

He smiled, which made his chubby well rounded and soft looking cheeks curve out more, “Thanks,” was all he said.

For a second they just stood there smiling at each other until Lataily let her eyes wonder a little lower, she didn’t mean anything by it, it just happened. He didn’t seem to comfortable with her look and for a brief second she thought his eyes looked a little down and then they went back to being professional and a little more distant. “Well, you made it, so relax...,” he smiled at her again but more out of politeness, and not really smile smiled. 

“Thank you,” she rteplied. 

He turned around and opened the door into the second class coup&#233;, he had to enter the small doorway sideways &#8216;cause...., well because he was large, He really was a very large man and he didn’t really walk through the doorway but he had this little waddle that Lataily found very warming to look at. 

It seemed to Lataily that he wasn’t that tall, she looked at his softness, his wide hips and enormous behind that bounced with a careful and delicate motion as he waddled forward. She was a little surprised that the train company had uniforms in his size lying somewhere. Than she shook her head and dropped her gazing look, picked up her bag and followed him through the coup&#233; door. 

He felt her presence behind him and turned around a little to look who was walking behind him. “Just going to see if there still is a place for me to sit somewhere,” she smiled at him and looked him straight in the eyes. 

He smiled back, looked away and nodded his head which made his soft double chins line out more. His cheeks were bright red as he carefully turned around again and made his way through the pathway. He didn’t let her pass before him and Lataily didn’t ask him to let her pass, simply because there was no way that he could let her. 

His thighs brushed the passenger seats at both sights in the small path as he waddled forth, and although he apologised with every step he was about to take, some people got annoyed when he walked passed them and his fat would touch their shoulder or armrest. He even got called names as Lataily noticed that one man willingly called him a fat pig out loud and another young man told him to loose some weight so he would fit. 

She heard a loud sound when he hid his knee against an armrest, and could only imagine that that had to hurt quit a bit, but he just kept on waddling forward, not stopping or turning around to look at her once. 

Lataily tried to remember how he looked in his uniform from a front view, but all she could clearly remember was his sweet face and his bright, friendly blue eyes and smile. She spotted a place to sit down for the trip and couldn’t get up the courage to tap him on his soft shoulder or say something to say goodbye, so she just stopped trailing him and sat down across from another young gir. She noted her seatmate looking at the trainguard in a mixture of both sheer amazement and possible disgust that somebody could be that big,

The seatmate girl smiled friendly at her, as if she wanted Lataily to share mocking him. Lataily sat down, she smiled back politely but with a feeling as if by smiling too brightly she would be the same as all the others and she would let him down. 

She did had to admit to herself that she never saw a young man that was that attractive and as large as he was, she didn’t think he was any older then in his early thirties. Now she was somewhat relaxed because, as he had already pointed out, she made her train and would still be a little on time for the rehearsal. Lataily let her mind wonder a little and thought about how she liked what she had just seen, the man that she had just seen. 

She liked his beautiful dark hair and his friendly eyes, his smile and sweet chubby and rosy cheeks and she liked his body. The way most other girls liked that of muscular or slender men she liked his form, it actually got her a little excited thinking about the way he had just pushed his heavy body forward through the narrow walking isle, the way his softness just kept on moving and all the jiggles that his blazer and pants kept covered up. She closed her eyes, still tired from all the hurrying and dozed of into sleep. 

She woke up when she felt the train stopping at a station, “Is this the first or the second stop?” Lataily panicked, a little afraid she’d missed her stop after all. 

“Just the first,” the girl across smiled at her. “With all the extra passengers we don’t seem to be going that fast today,” 

“No well, I guess it wasn’t actually build to carry this many people at once.” 

“We’re just to heavy all together, sort of overweight.” 

“I guess we are, aren’t we,” they laughed a little. But Lataily didn’t laugh for long, &#8216;cause at that moment the trainguard was re entering the coup&#233; with a colleague to check their tickets and opening the door he’d probably just heard the girls last words and saw them laughing together. 

The girl looked up at him and also became aware of the double meanings of her last words now that he walked in, but she seemed to find it humorous and eyed Lataily with a held in laugh as if she was making fun of him. Lataily didn’t want him to think she did too, so she smiled openly and politely at the girl and then looked up at him to give him her ticket. 

He quickly looked at them, then at her, but his eyes kept his distance. He had heard their conversation, and there was no doubt in his mind they were talking about him, that fat conductor on the train he knew that’s what he was and that was what all people were talking about when ever they’d seen him walk by. 

He seemed a little distracted and didn’t even properly look at her train card. Lataily smiled at him, “Could you please tell me how late we will arrive at the next stop?” 

“In about fifteen minutes,” he didn’t even look at her and just gave back her pass and pushed his heavy body forward to the next four seats. His colleague did smile at her and the girl next to her for a minute, “Have a nice day ladies.” 

“Thank you,” Lataily smiled back politely but not longingly like the smile she would have given the fat train guard if he only would have looked at her. She wondered what would be his name and in her mind she tried to come up with a name she thought would fit him. 

Evan, that was the first name to pop up into her head, she didn’t know why until she thought of him very hard and tried to visualise the way he looked again. She then realised that she had seen the golden nametag that had been pinned on his suit, on the right of the luscious soft flesh of his chest. 

Lataily tried to imagine how he would feel when he would be holding her in his big and soft fat arms, she pushed the thought out of her head so that she could stand up steadily without feeling all week in the knees. Walking to the hallway she realised that she almost didn’t want to get out, knowing that she would probably never see him again. But she felt stupid even thinking like that over someone she didn’t even really know and who just happened to be the cute conductor on her train. 

The train stopped and Lataily got out, again running to make it to the bus on time so she wouldn’t be that late for her rehearsal, but her mind still ran else where.

Evan walked in to the bar coup&#233; and made himself a sandwich while Jim, his colleague came in. “That’s it, I never had my feet hurt this much. Tomorrow I’m going to be the second driver, there’s no way I’m going to do this again. Ahmed, would you please, please pore me a brandy, make it a double.” 

Ahmed smirked and smiled at Jim, “You can’t take anything, can you?” 

Jim looked at him and smirked back playfully, “Just pore that brandy and shut up, ok? It was a hard shift, Evan here would agree with me, right?” 

Evan hefted his wide and soft behind down on a bar seat without armrests &#8216;cause he knew he couldn’t fit in those. He took a bite from his sandwich and looked at Jim with a smirking smile. 

Ahmed laughed, “Good one, Ev. Well there goes your support now, Jim.” Jim rested his head on his arm for a moment, “Ah buddy you’re killing me here.” 

Evan laughed, “No, no Jim is right it was a hard shift. My feet are really killing me too, not to mention my back,” he stretched for a while and then sat up right. 

“Yeah, well that’s probably not just from this hard day’s work. I’d lay off that extra mayonnaise and cheese if I were you,” Jim poked him in his soft side and then patted the front of his belly. It made Evan feel his own fat jiggle and ripple on his body, he turned a little red. “Yeah, yeah I know. I’m thinking about trying this new diet Melissa recommended to me.” 

Jim looked at him surprised, “Is she still giving you a heard time about your weight, even after you guys broke up a while ago.” 

“I don’t think she means anything by it.” 

“You shouldn’t let her tell you what to do. That chick can really go on, can't she.” 

“Well, you’re telling me the same thing just now yourself.” 

“Yeah, but only &#8216;cause I want you to still be able to fit walking down the path ways, I couldn’t bear to do it all by my self.” 

“That Jim, such a good friend, never thinking about himself first.” 

Ahmed looked at Jim and then at Evan. “Yeah but Jim doesn’t get all the pretty smiles thrown at him, like our boy Evan over here.” 

Evan’s jaw dropped, his eyes widened and he raised his eyebrows, “What...” 

“That curly one over in the last coup&#233;.” 

Evan still looked at Jim surprised and even forgot to chew the bite of his sandwich that was still in his mouth. “Curly, dark hair, small but voluptuous, sweet smile.” 

Evan knew who Jim was talking about, he just didn’t understand _what_ he was talking about, “Yes I know who you mean...,” 

Jim looked at him, “She was smiling at you, the girl was flirting with you, my friend. You really are blind when it comes to these sort of things aren’t you.” 

Evan knew Jim didn’t realise how right he was, he didn’t have a whole lot of self esteem when it came to his looks, his weight to be more specific. He had been fat as long as he could remember and he had been told he was fat all his life too and girls rejected him because of it. 

Melissa, his last girlfriend told him time after time she loved him and she thought he had a handsome face, but she didn’t find his body attractive, she didn’t like the fact that he was that big and she couldn’t even define what she was holding on to in bed, that’s how she had put it. She got him familiar with all kinds of diets, but none of them seemed to work for him, partly because he loved food to much to stay on one for longer then a couple of days. 

Evan thought about the girl with who he had talked in the hallway when she got in. He thought she was pretty and nice to talk to, but then he noticed her eyes looking at his body and just decided to take his distance, afraid of being hurt again by the look of disgust in her eyes. And after she had walked behind him in the hallway, because he was too fat to let her pass and she heard all the comments other passengers gave him. He recalled that she had the chance to look at his wide, fat and waddling backside; he was sure that she could never be attracted to him and maybe even was just as disgusted by him as every one else. And he knew he was right when he walked into the coup&#233; for the second time together with Jim and overheard part of her conversation with some other girl, about the train being too heavy because of him. 

“She wasn’t smiling at me in any other way she smiled at you,” Jim repeated. 

Evan just didn’t understand why Jim would think that or if maybe he was just teasing him. 

“She only smiled at me because you, my friend, didn’t smile back at her, that poor girl. She likes you, for sure I can tell and what’s not to like you’re a great guy, Evan” 

Ahmed made some more sandwiches for the three of them and handed one more to Evan, “Do you want another one.” 

Evan looked at it and then brushed it of with his hand, “No thanks.” 

Both Jim and Ahmed looked surprised that he turned down some kind of food. 

“Looks like someone is thinking about making some moves,” Jim said smilingly and looked at Ahmed. 

Evan ignored them, he suddenly felt very self conscious about his fat, the feeling of his fat body, his fat arms, hips and thighs, his soft behind and his fat belly jiggling and shaking every time he moved on his chair. 

"What’s not to like..," he thought. "how about over four hundred pounds of lard on his body." If Jim was right and that girl did like him, he had blown his chance. On the other hand he wouldn’t have known how to react anyway to such a spontaneous flirt that was mostly based on first attraction; he'd never dealt with that before. He didn’t know what to feel, sad or relieved that he wouldn’t have to think of it any more &#8216;cause she was already gone, but deep insight Evan hoped he would see her again, just to make sure if Jim was right. 

When Lataily got home that evening adrenaline was still rushing through her body from the great performance she and her friends just gave. She knew she had to get up early the next morning so she decided to go to bed, but lying in her bed she just couldn’t fall a sleep as her mind kept on going. 

Lataily said to herself not to think about it anymore until the next morning but the moment she stopped, her thoughts went to an earlier moment and with that to the cute train conductor and his gorgeous body. She wondered if he had seen her glancing at him and she still didn’t get why he had been so friendly to her at first and later on just ignored her the second time. 

She didn’t want to think about it anymore or give it any more meaning, that it didn’t really have. She’d probably never see him again, so...who cared. A long sigh escaped from her chest, she’d been so busy lately and as her body finally got tired after that adrenaline rush, she suddenly felt very sleepy. Just before falling very deeply, she kept thinking that maybe it was time for a long vacation.

The sun shone brightly through her windows and even further through her eye lids and had waken her up, Lataily opened her eyes and stretched as she let herself fall out of bed but just in time touched the floor with her toes. She’d just made herself a cup of tea when the phone rang, “

Hello…,” “Good morning, ma’am, how are you. I hope I’m not calling at a bad time, but we from Just Easy Insurance would like to make you a great offer, the only thing you’d have to do is let me make an appointment for you to meet up with one of our agents. So, could I interest you for making an appointment later this week?” 

Lataily was hardly still listening to a word he said and just kept on sipping her tea while the man told her like everything they had taught him at his JEI training. When it got quit at the other side of the phone, she knew it was probably time for her to speak, “Uhm, no thank you.” 

“May I ask why not…,” Lataily was a little taken by surprise by his brutality. She was just about to get a little pissed off, when she thought of a better answer, “Because I don’t have the time to make an appointment, I’m leaving for a holiday today and I can’t possibly tell you when I’ll be back.” 

“Ok, well in that case, I’ll try calling back again in a couple of weeks.” 

“Do whatever you like,” she put down the phone and just stood there indecisive for a moment. Maybe it really was time to go on a vacation, her whole body was longing for one. Lataily ran upstairs to pack a suitcase, looked at her alarm clock and then decided to leave everything the way it was and make a run to catch the 9.30 train. 

She managed to catch her train and now she was standing in line at the ticket counter of the central station from where all international trains leave. Lataily went up to the ticket office at the central station.

“Where would you like to go, miss?” asked the agent. Lataily just looked at her for a moment, she hadn’t even thought about where she was heading for, then she remembered the international line where she got on yesterday. 

“One ticket for the International Star please, could you make it an open return one.”

Evan had to get up early that morning seeing as the international line he worked for would make an early departure today. He knew he would be away and on the train for almost one whole week, so he also packed two of his three uniforms. Every time he was one of the staff members on a long journey he was asked by the firm to bring one or two of his own uniforms that they custom made for him. Normally there always were extra uniforms on board of the train during a long trip, but there weren’t any in his size. 

Evan had felt so embarrassed when the woman of the head office had come up to him and told him, but he survived. While getting dressed he tried to zip up his pants and noticed that it took a little more effort then he was used to, when he finally got the zipper up over his soft and jiggling underbelly and had managed to reach the buttonhole with the button it felt painfully tight on his soft waist. 

Evan looked down and felt a little sick when al he could see was the soft upper roll of his fat stomach bulging heavily over the waistband of his pants. He slowly waddled to the scale he had in the bedroom and got on it while stretching his neck out as far as he could to read the red numbers. 440 pounds. He softly ran his hands down the roll of his soft stomach and realised he had gained three pounds and started feeling a little miserable when he got of the scale again. 

Evan knew he had to watch his weight very carefully &#8216;cause he was about to loose his job if he kept on getting any fatter, _“I don’t have a personal problem with you being overweight, Evan. I don’t even mind paying extra for your suits &#8216;cause you do your job very well, but when you don’t fit through the walking isles any more I’m afraid I will have to let you go.” _Evan suddenly remembered his boss telling him just a few days ago. He decided to skip breakfast and reached for his suitcase before going out the front door.

Lataily went down the escalator to the platform to wait for her train to arrive, she couldn’t believe that she actually was on time for once in her life. As the train wheeled in at the platform she also couldn’t help hoping that it would have exactly the same staff members for this journey as yesterday, exactly the same. 

Lataily got on the train with her suitcase and walked through the hallways to find the bedroom cabins, she kept on feeling amazed at how much space there was inside the train. 

Evan ordered himself a cup of coffee in the central station hall and went down to the departure platform. Jim was standing in front of the train doors holding his whistle in his hand, “Come on, a little more speed,” He winked at Evan and smiled. 

Evan had already got used to Jim’s teasing and didn’t walk any faster towards him, he deliberately always made sure he was at least four or five minutes on time for departure so that he wouldn’t have to hurry, let alone run. He didn’t run for a long time and to be honest with himself there wasn’t the slightest thought in his mind that he still could. Evan already felt everything jiggling and tickling when he just walked slowly. He smiled at Jim, “We’ve still got like three minutes.” 

“I know, but you need some exercise.” Jim smirked and placed his hand on Evan’s belly and gave it a quick shake. 

Evan took a step back, shyly smiled and blushed a little, “I hate it when you do that” 

“No you don’t, and I bet you would like it even more if I had long soft hair, a bit more curves and a voluptuous chest.” 

Evan smiled and just shook his head, “You're terrible. There's just no hope left for you.” 

“I know, the ladies love me for it.” Jim looked around to see if there were any late comers and then blew his whistle as he shut the doors and they wheeled out the station again, leaving exactly on time. 

After she dumped all her stuff on the bed, Lataily left her room again and decided to go for breakfast in the train restaurant. She was just making her way through the hallway when she heard some laughter and then saw a familiar posture when she looked up. 

Just a few steps in front of her she saw a very familiar backside that had already totally hypnotised her the first time she had seen it, which was only yesterday. She could hardly believe she had been so lucky to find that Evan was part of the staff for the international trip today too. 

Lataily could feel her heart going a little faster and her breathing becoming a little deeper, she tried to act as normal as possible and didn’t pay any attention to her body’s signals as she approached Evan and his colleagues. 

Evan was still listening to Mindy going on about her boyfriend who took her to this great concert, when he caught Jim looking over his shoulder. “Well, well look who boarded the train too,” Jim smiled at Evan promising and made a quick node with his head in the direction behind Evan. 

Evan looked over his shoulder just as the young girl with the curly hair he remembered talking to yesterday, passed him by. Evan thought she smiled at him, but maybe she just smiled at all of them out of politeness, he smiled back anyway. He didn’t know what to do or say when she stopped in front of them because Jim called her, “Good afternoon, always nice to see a familiar face, didn’t we see you on this train yesterday?” 

Lataily smiled, “Yes, I think you did, I remember seeing you,” she quickly looked Evan in his eyes for a second, Evan felt his cheeks blush a little more and shyly smiled back at her. After the things Jim had told him yesterday, he couldn’t help looking at her a little better. Evan already thought she had a beautiful smile but that wasn’t the only thing that was beautifu. 

Hhe looked at her voluptuous and curvy body and let his eyes travel upwards to her soft and comfortable looking breast and then further back up to her sweet smile and her long and shiny, big, black curls. Evan looked at her big brown eyes and quickly turned his head as if he was just causally looking around when she caught him staring at her. 

Lataily turned her head to Jim again, “Is it really already past twelve, I was just planning to go to the bar to have some breakfast…,” she looked at her watch, “Wow, you’re right no wonder I’m this hungry then, well in that case I’m just going to make it lunch.” 

Jim laughed, “Well, then that solves that problem.” 

Evan smiled and saw that she smiled back at him again too. “Ok, well I’ll see you guys again later, bye” 

“Have a nice lunch,” 

Lataily took up the courage to look and smile at Evan a little longer this time as she thanked him, “Thanx” 

As she walked to the bar she could feel her heard pounding in her throat like crazy. 

Evan looked at Jim and just knew he would be pulling a smirking face as he did, “I’m telling you….” 

“Yeah, ok whatever you say, Jimmy.” Evan smiled at him and turned a little red in his cheeks. 

“What did I miss,” Mindy looked from Jim at Evan and back. 

“Nothing, just Jim going crazy.” 

Evan looked at Jim and smiled when Jim just lifted up his shoulders a little and let out a gasp of air, “Whatever…, just trying to help.”


----------



## snowy (Oct 31, 2006)

When Evan entered the bar on his lunch break, later that afternoon, Lataily almost bumped into him as she got of her bar seat, turned around without looking and wanted to walk away. 

Evan saw her eyes getting wide as she stopped in front of him just in time before bumping into his softness. O Im sorry, I didnt see you standing there. 

Lataily smiled at Evan, he smiled back, No, Im sorry I didnt mean to startle you. 

Thats alright, you didnt. Lataily almost couldnt stop looking in his soft and gorgeous blue eyes when she heard a voice behind her. 

You must be the first person ever on this train to not notice Evan when he s right in front of you. 

She looked over her shoulder briefly and saw a small foreign man wearing the nametag Ahmed behind the bar, he smiled at Evan and then at her. Lataily smiled shyly at Ahmed and then at Evan, she could see he was turning a little red because of Ahmeds remark. 

Well, maybe thats a sign I really do need a vacation. She kept on looking Evan in his eyes and smiled again, 

Well, you came aboard the right train then, Evan stuck his hands in his pockets and took a step to the side so she could pass him. 

He turned to Ahmed, Could you ask everyone to start on the evening buffet a little earlier tonight, we have some passengers who gave notice that they would like to start dinner at eight. 

Your wish is my command, Ahmed joked. 

Evan smiled at him and then looked left to see Lataily still standing there almost turning her bag up side down. She felt a light panicking feeling coming up when she couldnt find her keys at first. Are you alright? 

Lataily looked to her left and saw Evan standing next to her with some kind of clipboard in his hands. 

Yeah, Im fine, she felt something hard and cold at the bottom of her purse and pulled it out to see it were her keys as she hoped it would be. Evan smiled at her and walked up with her out of the bar and through the hallway, Lataily couldnt help noticing his soft body rocking a little left and right because of the way he waddled forward, she caught Evan looking at her with a blushing cheeks. 

Lataily could see he felt embarrassed about the way he waddled and looked, so she smiled at him and quickly stuck out her hand towards him so that they wouldnt feel so uncomfortable any more. 

My name is Lataily. 

Evan looked at her a little surprised that she wanted to introduce herself, but he softly took her hand into his soft and chubby palm and shook it gently, Im Evan, but I guess you already knew that. 

Now I know for sure. 

Evan looked at her for a while, So where are you travelling to? 

O, well uhm actually I havent decided yet. 

Lataily saw he looked at her a little surprised. 

I just woke up this morning and decided that I really wanted to just take a break for a couple of days, so I got on my train, came to the central station and then decided that since I still didnt know were Id like to go, I would just get on the international train I took by mistake yesterday and just see were it takes me. 

Evan smiled at her, Sounds like a little adventure. 

I guess it is. Lataliy had to go through the second class coupé to reach her room, and wherever Evan was going he had to go through there too. They werent even in there for longer then a few seconds when the remarks and looks began. Lataily noticed that Evans soft body was brushing the seats again and he sort of had to squeeze his body through the walking isle to keep moving and not get stuck. 

Lataily kept on walking behind him just as she had yesterday, and now she even felt more sorry for him as she witnessed all the stares and hurtful things people openly called him. When they left the coupé Evan turned to face her. Nno matter how hard he tried to hide it from her, Lataily could see he really was hurt by what just happened. She tried to give him her most gentle and warm smile she could.

Well, maybe you could let me know where youre going when you decide on it, he said. 

Yes, I will. So diners being served at eight? 

Its starts at eight but you can still order till ten, do you want me to make you a reservation? Evan took out his pen and was ready to open his clipboard. 

No, thanx thats ok, Ill just drop in later this evening if thats ok too. 

Sure. Well have a nice afternoon. 

You too, Lataily opened her cabin door and smiled at Evan one more time before going in to her room. After she closed the door she just threw herself on the bed and started listening to the train riding and the sound of the wind going past it. Lataily couldnt help thinking about Evan and she suddenly remembered that she hadnt been the only one who couldnt keep her eyes from looking. She remembered that Evan had looked at her just as long and didnt look away or seemed to feel uncomfortable with her looking at him. She started to dose off and fell asleep. 

Evan finished making his round to ask all the passengers if the wanted to make a reservation for diner. At 7.30 sharp. He felt his on stomach rumble from talking about food all the time, but he didnt want to go for dinner yet. He went to his room and kept thinking about Lataily. He hadnt heard her name before, but he liked it. It suited her, sweet and gentle, though playful and funny. He felt a little taken back by everything that seemed to be happening, he liked the little small talk they had earlier. If he didnt know any better he almost would dare thinking that maybe Jim was right and she really liked him. But Evan didnt even want to let his mind go there and hope things that for very obvious reasons could never be happening to him, not this spontaneous. 

Most women he knew didnt even give him a second look and if they did it was to see how big he had been exactly. There had been a few girls on the train that flirted with him a little, but they always made fun of him at the same time and after they reached their station they would just disappear. One girl even told him she would have gone out with him if he wasn't so big, so who was he kidding in thinking this was any different. Still Evan remembered the way Lataily had looked at him and couldnt help feel his heart go a little faster. 

Evan left his room at about 9.30 to still be on time to get something to eat at the bar. He hadnt been at the bar for ten minutes when he heard a familiar sweet voice and felt a soft hand gentle touching his shoulder. Hi. 

Evan turned his head and looked straight into Latailys big brown eyes and at her sweet smile. Hi, 

Am I still on time? 

You are, I havent ordered yet myself, so theyll still have to make at least one meal and Im sure Ahmed wont mind making another one. 

I hope so, Im starving.. 

Again, Evan smiled at her playfully and couldnt believe he dared to make that joke with her, but somehow he didnt feel afraid that Lataily would make a hurtful remark and just turn it around, by saying 'at least I still watch myself so that I dont become that disgustingly fat', or something. 

What would you like to order, miss? a young waiter smiled at Lataily and waited to take her order. Lataily opened the menu and looked at it for a while, O uhm lets see, it all looks very good. I think Ill have the grilled salmon steak. 

Its coming up, he turned to Evan, What would you like to have today. 

Evan felt very self conscious with Lataily standing next to him, I think Ill just have a chicken salad and some bread. 

The waier looked at him a little weird, Are you sure thats it. 

Evan felt his cheeks turn a little red again, he didnt dare to look at Lataily right now, Yes, Im sure. 

Evan slowly turned his head to look at her again and smiled shyly at her, Lataily felt a little warm inside as she looked at Evan. 

Can I ask you something, if youre not heving dinner with any one else from the team, would you like to have diner together with me? Lataily felt she started to blush while she was waiting for him to answer, she couldnt believe that she had just asked him to have dinner with her on her first night here. 

Evan couldnt believe what she had just asked him, he was almost forgot to give her an answer, Sure, Id like to very much. 

He got up from his bar seat and followed Lataily to a table, he already felt his chubby cheeks blushing again when he she stopped at a table of which he already knew from experience, that he couldnt fit between the couch and the table, Uhm, do you mind if we sit somewhere else, I tend to take up a lot of room. 

Lataily smiled at him and felt a little stupid she hadnt seen that he might not fit in the seat she had chosen. O Im sorry, uh how about over there? 

Evan looked at a comfortable couch with a loose table she pointed at, Yeah, that is fine. Lataily sat down across from Evan just as the young waiter brought them their diner. Here you go, a grilled salmon steak for you miss, and a chicken salad with bread for you Ev. 

As he left their table he smiled at Evan, who replied simply, Thanks 

Lataily took a deep breath and smelled her plate, Mmm, that really smells delicious. I dont know what it is, but I seem to be hungry every time a walk in this bar today, every thing just smells so good in here. Yes, I know what you mean, as you can guess this isn't really the best place to stay too long during lunch breaks when youre already as overweight as I am. 

Lataily didnt really know what to say, she wanted to say she thought he looked great but she didnt know how Evan would take it. But, before she could think about it any longer, her mouth already made her thoughts verbal, I think you look great. 

Evan just froze, his fork just hung somewhere halfway up in the air as he forgot to bring it further to his mouth. He put his fork down again and smiled at her shyly, Thank you. 

Lataily almost melted just by looking in his big and tender blue eyes, she gave him a smile and continued eating her diner. 

When they finished the bar was completely empty except for the staff. The waiter came to pick up their plates, Would you like anything else, some dessert maybe 

Uhm, well that does sound very good, Ill have a chocolate chip ice cream please. 

Ok. Ev? 

No thanks, Im done. 

Ok Ill be right back. Ok 

After the waiter left, Lataily turned to Evan, Are you sure you dont want anything? 

Im sure, I need to lose weight, its not like there isnt enough of me already. 

Here you go, miss. 

O that really is quick, thank you. Lataily stirred her ice cream and looked at Evan, So this must be a great way to see some places. 

Yeah, it is. Whenever I get the chance to hop off the train at a place I like and hop back on a later line back home again, I do. Sometimes you almost tend to forget it still a job, until youre back in the uniform again. 

I can imagine. 

Im sorry, I really dont want to kick you guys out, but the bar is about to close. The waiter came back to their table. 

O, thats ok. Evan felt a little stupid he totally forgot the time and didnt warn her. They got up and left the bar as the team turned off the lights, as the were walking through the hallway Evan looked at her, Im sorry, I totally forgot the time, otherwise I could have warned you. 

Never mind, I always seem to forget the time, especially when I have to be somewhere _on_ time, that's how I ended up on the international train yesterday and I guess Ill just have to come to dinner a bit earlier tomorrow then too. 

She looked out one of the small windows up to the dark black sky, Its a pity you cant see more of the nights sky while riding on a train, its such a beautiful night. 

Evan looked at her, You can, can I show you something, 

Sure, 

Evan waddled through the quiet second class coupé and passed the bedroom cabins where Lataily had her room too. She kept on following him and couldnt help getting a little warm from looking at his big soft body jiggling and waddling. He stopped in front of a double door room that was in a new wide hallway. 

Evan opened the lock and made a gesture towards Lataily that she could go in, he followed her, turned on a little light and shut the door again. Lataily felt a little uncomfortable standing there in the dark with all of the light that came in to the room coming from the bed lamp and the nights sky she could see through the windows, 

Just a second. Evan walked towards the left wall and pushed a button, Lataily could here something moving and looked up to where she could hear the sound was coming from. 

Evan, thats beautiful. Lataily walked over to the very big oval formed bed in the middle of the room and put down her ice cream what she was still holding on top of it between two of the at least twenty pillows that were on the bed. 

When Evan had pushed the button on the left wall, the ceiling exactly above the bed had pulled back and had opened a part of the roof that had the same form and wide as the bed it was above and showed the dark night air and its stars. 

Lataily looked at Evan again who was still standing at the wall with his hands in his pockets also looking up. He felt that she was looking at him and smiled. Why didnt anyone book me this room. This is so beautiful, I love it. 

He laughed, I guess they didnt because its actually the bridal room or sometimes the room we use whenever there are very important guests on the train, and its unaffordable for those with average incomes. 

Lataily felt the cool night air brushing her body, she sat down on the bed and looked up again, she could hardly feel the train was moving as the stars were so evenly and still. She looked at Evan again and smiled at him, Its nice, isnt it? he asked. 

It is, over here you can see its even more beautiful. Lataily patted with her hand next to her on the soft bed. Evan smiled shyly and slowly made his way to the bed and sat down next to her, Lataily felt the bed go down a little as he sat down.

Sometimes when its not being used, I just take all my stuff and crash here one night, it just feels special. 

He looked at Lataily and saw she wasnt looking at the sky anymore but her eyes were taking him in. 

This feels special too, Evan couldnt believe he said that. And his heart wasnt finished yet, Talking to you feels special. 

Lataily just looked at him and smiled, she could hardly believe the way tonight had gone so far, just as she wished it would go, I like you, Evan. Evan felt her hand softly touching his chubby cheek as she pulled herself a little closer to him and leaned a little forward, her eyes just looked in his as she waited. 

Evan looked at her al little longer and then softly pushed his lips against hers, she could feel his lips were just as soft as she expected the rest of him to be. For the first time she really felt his soft body brushing up against her own. Evan felt her tongue softly licking and caressing his lips before she pulled back a bit again, 

Can we stay here tonight, together Evan kissed her again and leaned a little back on the bed till he felt something poking his soft flesh, O sorry, Lataily picked up the bowl with ice cream and put it a little to the side. Just that instant gave Evan time to think, what was he doinghe hardly knew Lataily, but there was just something about being together with her that felt so right. 

He could tell by the ease, the slow pass and the sweet clumsiness and little moments of uncomfortable feelings with what everything was happening, that this wasnt something she had done before either. But although that was true and it all felt so right, Evan couldnt help feeling so embarrassed and insecure that he almost couldnt move anymore. He felt like he didnt know what to give in to the shame or the lust, he wanted to make love to her but he couldnt, just because he felt too embarrassed about his body to just go with the feelings and desires he had. 

It almost felt like Lataily read his mind, she picked up the spoon and held a big creamy swirl of ice cream in front of his mouth, Id better not, Im fat enough already,I really need to lose weight. 

Lataily softly kissed one of his chubby and soft cheeks and caressed his other one with the palm of her hand, I think youre very attractive. 

He looked at her with his big blue eyes and looked so scared and insecure that Lataily just wanted to let him feel how much she was longing for him. She slowly got up a little further on the bed with Evan and leaned back in the pillows at the head end of the bed. As they were just lying there Evan felt she kept on kissing him gently and felt the tip of her tongue touching his lips now and then. He was so glad she took her time and they went really slow, so he could work at getting to feel a little more comfortable with her before taking off his clothes. 

Lataily opened her lips and waited till Evan slowly touched the tip of her tongue with his own and their kiss became a little more intimate. Evan could hear Lataily moaning softly as he kissed her and could feel her body pressing a little closer to his while her hands softly and gently caressed his soft and jiggling flesh. Lataily could feel just how soft he must be when he wasnt wearing any clothes any more, cause even with everything still on, his body felt deliciously soft and squishy underneath her caresses. 

Suddenly he could feel Lataily letting her hand travel up his chest and slowly starting to unbutton his waistcoat. Evan could feel his softness bulging a bit more outwards, he always liked wearing his waistcoat cause he thought it always seemed make his belly push a little less forward, although he knew at his size that didnt really make any difference anymore. 

Lataily felt she was getting a little more excited, she could feel his soft stomach against the palms of her hands as she caressed him, but when she smiled at Evan he looked up at her and gave her a shy and insecure smile. Lataily leaned in and placed her hand on his soft cheek, her nose touched his. Evan looked at her sweet smiling face and at her lips just before she softly kissed him, he felt her unbuttoning his shirt and started to feel a little nervous, he didnt have anything on underneath his shirt, that was the last layer before she would see his fat naked body. 

Evan mentally got himself prepared for anything from ridicule to Lataily getting up and leaving the room with an excuse or in pure disgust. But to Evans surprise she didnt, he could feel her lips softly brushing his soft chest and how she slowly kissed her way down his soft stomach. Lataily felt her body shivering with desire, Evan was exactly liked she thought he would be, smooth, very fat and very soft because of it. She could hardly keep up the slow pass that she intended. 

Lataily let her fingers run over his fat underbelly that was still restrained by his pants, she struggled to get the button lose and then watched his zipper go down all by it self as if it was exhausted from keeping all that flab in. Lataily could feel Evan grasping his breath when she pushed her hand under his soft jiggling belly roll, caressed it and then softly pressed her fingers down in its softness. She gently started kissing his belly and then kissed him on the lips again, they got up a little as Evan could feel her taking of his shirt. 

Lataily smiled at him and pulled down his shirt over his arms, the minute she saw that soft and flabby upper arms she just had to press her lips up against them, now that Evan was sitting up straight she also got to see how big and soft his breasts were. She held his left one up and softly felt it and kissed his other, as her hand travelled a little down and played with the soft rolls of fat of his side Evan could feel her lips all over but he still couldnt help thinking and expecting that Lataily was just mocking him. He still expected her to get up any minute and laugh at him, but she still didnt.

Instead of that she looked at him sweetly and caressed his cheek, Whats wrong? 

His beautiful eyes looked at her tender and shy, Evan smiled at her, Nothing, its justyoure still here 

Lataily started to feel a little insecure herself cause all this time Evan hardly touched her and she still had all her clothes on. Of course I am, I hope you still want me to be here 

I do, he softly whispered and looked away for a moment. Lataily softly touched his double chins with her finger and lifted up his head a little so he would look at her again, Please make love to me, Evan. 

Evan felt his body tingling with desire, he wanted to make love to Lataily so much, he looked at her a little longer and could see how much see mend what she had just said. He couldnt imagine her still leaving or wanting to hurt him, Evan leaned a little forward and started to kiss Lataily as he slowly caressed her and undressed her. 

As he took off her clothes Evan got a little more excited when he looked at her full and voluptuous breasts and the contours of her curvy body. He helped Lataily when she wanted to take off his pants, by moving his soft body a little and then placed his hands on her curvy hips and leaned back on the bed with her again. Lataily encouraged him to get on top of her and just by looking at her Evan felt a little more secure, after a short hesitation he gently rested his body on top of her as he softly brought himself inside of her and he felt the most wanted and loved as he had felt in ages, as they made love. 

The next morning Evan felt a cold breeze as he woke up and quickly shut the roof window with the remote control. He looked over at his side, Lataily smiled at him as she woke up, except for some sheets they both still were undressed. More so because Evan didnt have the time to get something on before Lataily woke up, but somehow he didnt mind anymore. 

Lataily cuddled up to him and softly kissed his lips. Evan smiled at her, "Hi," Lataily smiled at Evan and kissed him again, "Hi." 

So did you already decide where youre going to spend your vacation?

Id like to spend it with you, if you want me to. 

I really want you to, Lataily. She softly put her arms around his soft waist and pressed a little into his softness, she let her hands slide a little and gently patted his soft hip Well, I guess that means Im not going to get off on this stop, maybe the next station, or the next, or maybe the one after that one. When exactly does your shift end? 

Evan kissed her and Lataily could feel his soft body pressing in to her again as he leaned a little towards her "You're so beautiful,"

"So are you, please don't ever listen to any thing hurtful someone says to you, Evan. I love the way you look," Lataily paused for a moment, "I don't only love the way you look, I'm in love with you too," 

Evan could see she started to blush a little, he caressed her cheek I want you with me for a very long time, Lataily. He listened to the sounds Lataily made, softly moaning as he kissed her again, I want you to, so badly


----------



## snowy (Oct 31, 2006)

Ok, well it turned out a little longer than I expected, but here it is my first story.  

Please feel free to comment and let me know what you think. :blush: 

Snowy


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 1, 2006)

very cute romantic story. I was a little sad that this is going to be thrown into the pile of non-erotica though. There was so much sexual tension and then "they made love" was all that was written about it. :doh:


----------



## Ichida (Nov 1, 2006)

Good job!!

My only suggestion would be spacing. It was a little hard to read.

Other than that - keep writing. Always up for some nice BHM stories!

Ichida


----------



## Observer (Nov 15, 2006)

Excellent effort - as noted by someone else the paragraphs in the original needed to be broken up, but that is now done. Great plot development and oiginality - hope to see more! Congratulations on a work well done.


----------



## Kahlan_FFA (Jan 22, 2009)

So I figured I would bump it, read it again folks it'll make you happy.


----------



## Molly (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow, I just read this for the first time. Its so sweet! I think the story has great merit, and the idea that they met on a train is really original. Great first story!


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 10, 2009)

:eat2::eat2:

I read it again and loved it even more:eat2:


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 12, 2009)

This is a great story, thanks for bumping it up again. Has snowy written anything else?


----------

